# Yellow River 9-19-14



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Launched around 3 or so this evening and went to Yellow River. Had plans on going to the bay but Mother Nature said no! Long story short I ended up on Broad Mouth at the mouth. Started throwing my usual trying to learn how to cast in the wind a little better. For the last couple hours before dark the bass bite was pretty good, missed a bunch and caught 4 or 5.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Not bad at all, keep it up you're doing fine.


----------

